# الان قلم المبخره



## ابو الفهد (18 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



تتوفر قلم المبخره ،الصناعه امريكيه 

جمله 110 ومفرق 160 

للطلب واتس 0549009471


----------



## ابو الفهد (5 يوليو 2014)

*رد: الان قلم المبخره*

توفرت قلم المباخر باقي درزنين و7 حبات الشحن على الاسبوع الجاي للطلب 
0549009471


----------



## ابو الفهد (17 يوليو 2014)

*رد: الان قلم المبخره*

استغفر الله


----------

